# No More Hesitation! (TSB #NTB03-022)



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Took the 3.5 in today to have the 
throttle hesitation TSB completed.

Here's the details:
Me - 2002 3.5 SE 5-speed
Old ECM P/N - 23710-8J160
New ECM P/N - 23710-19J083

Process involved:
The service tech hooks up the CONSULT II
to your ECM and reads your current ECM P/N.
If your 3.5 5-Speed Alty has a 23710-8J160 or
23710-9J082 P/N, then you get the reprogram and 
all is right in the world!

Let me tell ya, it makes a HUGE difference!
Throttle response is instantaneous as it should
be! No more throttle "hick-up"


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Alex, if you don't mind...what was the original hesitation problem (details)? Did you post that somewhere else?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Alex, if you don't mind...what was the original hesitation problem (details)? Did you post that somewhere else? *


Coco-

Many 3.5 owners have experienced a little
throttle hesitation. The TSB metions hesitation
between 2,000 and 3,000 rpms, however 
I've experienced it at all different rpm
levels. If you have a 02-03 3.5 manual tranny
I strongly recommend you have this checked out!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Had it done today, noticed no difference thus far...A bit disappointed.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Had it done today, noticed no difference thus far...A bit disappointed. *


Perhaps the difference isin't as pronounced on the
auto's as it is on the manuals. On mine it made a HUGE
difference!!!!


----------

